# What to get - Replacement MOD



## Casper (17/6/16)

Good day my fellow vape-a-holics
Currently I own only 1 MOD, and it is a Joyetech eVic VTC. But, my mod is starting to seriously deteriorate and the fire button is starting to give me trouble, besides the fact that my MOD has be abused by me, vaping every second of every day, and it now also really looks like sh!t.

SO, I think the time has come, to try and replace my MOD. My question is, WHAT do I replace it with?

Do I rather opt for a 2 Battery dev, do I stay on the single power source MODs? Do I make a bit of a upgrade while I'm at it, or not.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thank you guys!


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

@Casper - it depends whether you like the portability of a single battery mod - which soinds like it
I have felt the new Sig213 and its much smaller than I thought it would be
At least with dual batt you get more batt life
But its usually a bit bigger and heavier

Otherwise just get another VTC  love that screen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (17/6/16)

Can I suggest 200W Dual 18650 Cuboid Mod?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PauloDF (17/6/16)

*DON'T get the Sigelei 213*... It's expensive, and has many issues...
It's a bad product, and NOT a 213W mod, as advertised, and the Temp Control does NOT work properly...
Watch this video on YouTube:
*The truth about Sigelei 213 or may I say Sigelei 155 + Charts + Disassembly*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (17/6/16)

2 battery mod thathas been good

*Smok H-PRIV 220W TC Box Mod Silver
Hex oHm 180w
*
i think this is would be a great 2 battery 
these would be my choice
SIG213 friends of mine have the SIG and they are loving it. yes its expensive but then rather look at these other 2 mods


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

I have the H-Priv and it's a great mod. It actually does do 220W (218 to be exact) as tested by DJLSB. 
TC works as it should, I feel handles 316L better than my RX and battery life seems very good. Day 3 and I still have about 30% battery remaining.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/6/16)

Casper said:


> Good day my fellow vape-a-holics
> Currently I own only 1 MOD, and it is a Joyetech eVic VTC. But, my mod is starting to seriously deteriorate and the fire button is starting to give me trouble, besides the fact that my MOD has be abused by me, vaping every second of every day, and it now also really looks like sh!t.
> 
> SO, I think the time has come, to try and replace my MOD. My question is, WHAT do I replace it with?
> ...


Im in the same boat and was pondering the 213 till Daniel said no. 
However he only had good things to say about the smok hpriv and I was pondering that, figure I'd hang on till the IPV 6X arrives in store before I make a decision.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PauloDF (17/6/16)

Yeah, Smok H-Priv seems to be a really good, solid, reliable device. All the reviews I've watched & read, all say very good things about it, very little negatives, if any...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

PauloDF said:


> Yeah, Smok H-Priv seems to be a really good, solid, reliable device. All the reviews I've watched & read, all say very good things about it, very little negatives, if any...


There's only 2 negatives from my experience. Firstly you can't charge the batteries in the mod. While I have a nitecore charger that I use to charge my batteries I have had the need to top up via the USB. My fix is I have 4 batteries so that's an additional cost to factor in.
2nd negative is the screen can get foggy when vaping and will require a wipe. 

I really had to struggle to find anything bad so far. The battery issue being an example.

Build is good, there's no lag when firing, TC on SS316L is spot on with no pulsing and the black and red colour scheme is just tits. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

